# Characters that you think were unfairly treated



## BloodRedFox (Mar 25, 2007)

Raiden from Metal Gear Solid 2. Yeah he's no replacement for Snake, but I still think that most people treated him unfairly just because he happens to be the one you play as for a good portion of the game.

(While we're on the subject, I recently got this funny idea to draw my character Victoria wearing Raiden's sneaking suit because even I think that Raiden does have a rather feminine appearance to him.)


----------



## furry (Mar 25, 2007)

Same series, Otacon.
He needs to be the main playable character of MGS4.

Anything less is unfair.


----------



## BloodRedFox (Mar 25, 2007)

furry said:
			
		

> Same series, Otacon.
> He needs to be the main playable character of MGS4.
> 
> Anything less is unfair.



It looks like he will be playable in some form in MGS4 because Snake has a robotic companion that's being controlled by Otacon ("it has a Cell Processor") and I saw that in one of the actuall gameplay trailers that you will be able to use the robot for some stuff like knocking out enemy guards and scouting ahead.


----------



## CoyoteLoco (Mar 25, 2007)

Wolf O'Donnell (from StarFox series) because he's never made it into SSB. Same with Ridley from the Metroid series.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Mar 25, 2007)

Panther Caluroso.

Curse the jealous Krystal fanboys and Krystal/Fox shippers.


----------



## Mega Wolf (Mar 25, 2007)

Detective Douglas from SH3. I always wanted to know what the hell he saw in Silent Hill the first time he went and what he saw when he went back the second time.


----------



## Option7 (Mar 25, 2007)

CoyoteLoco said:
			
		

> Wolf O'Donnell (from StarFox series)



I had never even heard of him before...

Upon looking him up however, I totally agree.


----------



## Bokracroc (Mar 25, 2007)

Eillot from JA2.
Poor, poor Eillot.


----------



## Horrorshow (Mar 25, 2007)

The black hostages in Counter-Strike.

They always get shot at the beginning of the round.


----------



## Ylm (Mar 25, 2007)

The guy who does a bunch of stuff for you in Ardy Lightfoot and then holds up a falling ceiling while you escape, and all he gets is Ardy going ". . ." and that's about it ):<


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Mar 26, 2007)

Red X from Final Fantasy VII because there was no Pink X and he had to hang around all those fine fems and didn't hook up with any of them!


----------



## Kathera lockharte (Mar 26, 2007)

CoyoteLoco said:
			
		

> Wolf O'Donnell (from StarFox series) because he's never made it into SSB. Same with Ridley from the Metroid series.


yeah, Wolf O'Donnell and Ridley should have been in SSB, hopefully they will be in SSB:B since they really deserve it.


----------



## Jelly (Mar 27, 2007)

Kathera lockharte said:
			
		

> CoyoteLoco said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, Wolf would probably just end up being a Fox clone. What can Wolf do that Fox can't?


----------



## nekollx (Mar 27, 2007)

jellyhurwit said:
			
		

> Well, Wolf would probably just end up being a Fox clone. What can Wolf do that Fox can't?




Hit some Bitch ass without going interspecies?


----------



## Rhainor (Mar 27, 2007)

jellyhurwit said:
			
		

> Well, Wolf would probably just end up being a Fox clone. What can Wolf do that Fox can't?



There are already clones all over the game.  Falco is a Fox clone with a slightly different gun, faster run speed, and higher jump (off the top of my head).  Wolf would be, say, a Fox clone with a little less speed, a little more "oomph", and maybe a rifle instead of a handgun, or something like that.


----------



## psion (Mar 27, 2007)

Angelina from R&C: Going Commando.  One game, damn even Qwark managed to appear in all of them so far.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Mar 28, 2007)

Wolf is badass while Fox isn't. 

But Panther >>>>> Star Fox. XP


----------



## goat (Mar 28, 2007)

some of the scientists in HL1



no hope at all


----------



## Mega Wolf (Mar 28, 2007)

The Prinnies from Disgaea.

Its not like no one cared about them but they where pretty much cannon fodder, they even exploded when you threw them.

"Dood, this is not fair, dood..."


----------



## DavidN (Mar 28, 2007)

I did think that people were treating Raiden unfairly just because he wasn't Snake, but on my second play-through of the game I began to realize how much I couldn't stand him as well. There's nothing terribly wrong with him, he just... annoys me, somehow.


----------



## Project_X (Mar 29, 2007)

Protoman in Megaman and Bass. Poor guy was split in two by an ax.

Samus in Metroid Fusion. Stupid Virus.....


----------



## AcidWolf (Apr 3, 2007)

BloodRedFox said:
			
		

> Raiden from Metal Gear Solid 2. Yeah he's no replacement for Snake, but I still think that most people treated him unfairly just because he happens to be the one you play as for a good portion of the game.
> 
> (While we're on the subject, I recently got this funny idea to draw my character Victoria wearing Raiden's sneaking suit because even I think that Raiden does have a rather feminine appearance to him.)



The thing with Raiden is that he's not supposed to be as cool as Snake.
Freaking cool that for once, you actually don't play as the hero.


----------

